

Job Enrichment: how to make a job un-boring - parker
http://edweb.sdsu.edu/people/ARossett/pie/Interventions/jobdesign_1.htm

======
parker
Skill variety, task identity, task significance, autonomy, feedback -- these
job characteristics sound a lot like what an entrepreneur craves.

What if they key to enriching a normal job is to make it more entrepreneurial?

